
Show HN: Leanternet – A directory of lean internet websites - AlexDragusin
Hi, this is Alex Dragusin and I&#x27;ve created the Leanternet directory at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.leanternet.com a directory of lean internet websites that load fast and are straight to the point without the bloat. Feel free to recommend websites that are not on the list and that follow the <i>leanternet</i> principles. You can do so here or through my e-mail.<p>I&#x27;ve wrote a set of principles that help as a starting point in possibly getting an awareness movement going before &quot;solutions&quot; like <i>Borg AMP</i> would assimilate further. We can have fast and efficient websites without ceding further control by raising awareness and finding the right balance in the use of the available technologies.<p>Furthermore, isn&#x27;t this a good time to consider transitioning towards a matured internet stage? Where the internet is a great tool serving the users not the other way around?
======
zoobab
Time to fork W3C standard, and make our own HTML, without Javascript and all
that crap.

Furthermore, to really empower the users, we need to ditch HTTP as well, a
master/slave protocol where we are all enslaved. IPFS or Torrent might be good
candidates.

~~~
AlexDragusin
I'm leaning towards improving on what we have rather than forking, not only it
would be faster but we would not have to rewrite all the apps and everything
which realistically would not work and would not be an efficient use of the
resources.

For instance, to get specific, if one wanted to fix Facebook by making it user
centric, one would only have to do these:

\- Remove all the algos related to metrification and sorting. \- Newsfeed
sorted exclusively by time, descending, so the newest postings would be on
top. \- Newsfeed contains exclusively postings from your contacts, nothing
more nothing less. \- Remove ads from newsfeed, keep them on the sidebar.
Newsfeed should contain strictly posts from one's contacts. \- Remove all the
tracking and bloat code. \- Remove all the clutter design wise. \- All privacy
options ON by default upon account creation. \- Redesign the groups in a blend
of HN fashion that encourages better content. \- Comments only by contacts and
visible only to contacts \- Optional $10/year for people who want to remove
the sidebar ads. \- By making these adjustments the postings for likes would
go away and people would be encouraged to post only if they have something
worth posting.

This would keep it a billion dollar business (hello shareholders) and the
keyword here is business, it will actually make a proper, sustainable business
out it, connecting people has been a long and profitable business, one only
needs to look at history. All the above does not require any special
technology while the benefits would be tremendous, both technological (as per
leanternet principles) and psychological. One's deep in the rabbit hole, so it
would not be an overnight effect.

Then you might have something worth using that is not addictive, it would
serve it's primary function of connecting people and would make people more
happy, I would sign up to the above, who doesn't like to connect with their
people. The reality is that most people would simply not go through the
lengths of setting up their own website and all that, even if it's seemingly
easy, not all people care about the technicalities, and that's fine, which is
where Facebook is in a unique position to actually get things straight in
their space.

These kind of adjustments can be done across the board with great results
while we get to solve the issue of fair monetization based in sound business
practices. We can find balance, we only have to want to!

